# Anyone just shoot rabbits in there backyard?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

personally i dont consider rabit hunting a hunt there so dumb
for me i cock my bb gun 10 pumps and walk 5 feet away and shoot it in the head DEAD.

anyone do the same


----------



## williamdtipton (Oct 29, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> personally i dont consider rabit hunting a hunt there so dumb
> for me i cock my bb gun 10 pumps and walk 5 feet away and shoot it in the head DEAD.
> 
> anyone do the same


Not me.
I dont hunt anything I dont intend to eat.
And I dont believe in just shooting animals for no real reason, personally.

If a rabbit was tearing up my garden, Id try to keep it out somehow, then shoot it as a last resort.
I love to rabbit hunt and have since I was a kid, but as I said, I dont believe in just sitting in my yard popping off rabbits for no real reason.

But thats my opinion.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would not say I do the same as you, but all targets of opportunity are considered!! :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> personally i dont consider rabit hunting a hunt there so dumb for me i cock my bb gun 10 pumps and walk 5 feet away and shoot it in the head DEAD. anyone do the same


Do you let them out of the cage first or just drag them out later.........


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

I shoot rabbits in the backyard with my pellet gun all the time. But I always eat them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well they eat all our flowers/shrubs and there WAYYY over populated in our neighbor hood

and this time of the year they are getting smarter.....im not the only one that shoots these things


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep nothing like shooting rabbits and squirrels. They are both very good eating too. If anybody squacks about you shooting them just tell them to buzz off.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

any suggestions on how to eat them???????


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes rabbits taste great pot roasted. Just soak them in butter milk over night to tenderize them first. There are many different easy reicipes on the computer that taste good.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright ill see if we can cook one up then....... :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Any method that works for cooking chicken works for rabbits.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep Gohon got that one right on. Rabbit tastes similar to chicken but better. Do you know how to skin a rabbit? If you don't I can tell you.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope but my dad does probabaly


----------



## squirrel slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

williamdtipton said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > personally i dont consider rabit hunting a hunt there so dumb
> ...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

so what r u saying squirrel slayer?


----------

